# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > سوال: نحوه ی استفاده از این اسکین در وی بی

## hackershz

با سلام و خسته نباشید به دوستان 

از اساتید عزیز خواهش میکنم کمی وقت بزارن و مشکل من رو حل کنند

بنده در برنامه نویسی مبتدی هستم و یه اسکین رو دیدم و با بدبختی این اسکین رو جور کردم + مثالش 

اما مثال این اسکین بسیار پیچیدست 

از اساتید میخوام که مثال رو دانلود کنند و به من دقیق توضیح بدن چی به چیه ؟ 

چرا وقتی دکمه میسازیم به اون شکل در نمیاد یا اسکین چرا عوض نمیشه ؟ ولی تو مثال به راحتی عوض میشه اینقدر ماژول و... گذاشته شده ادم گیج میشه 

لطفا کامپونت ها رو جدا توی یک فرم جدید برای من مثال بزنید که یه لیست باکس یه تکست باکس یه دکمه و فرم هم شکلش عوض بشه مثال بزنید 


لینک اسکین + پروچه مثال 

http://teamshz.persiangig.com/af/Ski...8ali%29.zip/dl

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
از اسکین هایی مثل ActiveSkin یا SkinCrafter استفاده کنید

----------


## alirezah

سلام آدرس ایمیل خودتان را برایم بفرستید تا یک اسکین خوب برایتان ارسال کنم.

----------

